# Selling TiVo's rather than codes



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

So a number of people have asked about selling discounted boxes rather than codes, but given the way eBay charges it doesn't stack up. I want to consider other methods and would like some feedback.

Right now the financials of selling a code rather than a physical unit are as follows

- TiVo Roamio Pro with Lifetime sells direct for $1099.98
- with a code it sells for $699.99 - a saving of $500
- loyalty codes have offered it for $899.99 so saving of $200

So conservatively, someone buying a code may only want to spend $100 i.e. splitting the difference with the code seller. Others may prefer to buy the box as it is considered less risky, but they would want it for $799.99 i.e. the net cost of buying the code and doing it themselves. The problem is a seller can't make the same net profit when selling a box for $799.99 the way eBay and Paypal are structured. The calculations are as follows

+$799.99 - eBay price for Roamio Pro and Lifetime
-$79.99 - eBay's 10%
-$699.99 - cost of buying the roamio from TiVo
-$23.50 - PayPal fee of 2.9% + $0.30

Net = $-3.49 i.e. a loss not to mention the up to 21 day wait for payment clearance on PayPal and having to use your own funds to buy the TiVo directly.

The only way this could work was if we avoided eBay completely and setup a separate store front. In order to link the account correctly on TiVo's site ideally the buyer's credit card details would have to sent across (which I know would not fly) or a prepaid card would have to be purchased with the cleared paypal funds. 

In all selling boxes rather than codes could be done, but there would have to be sufficient interest and trust for a store outside of eBay to be set up.

Thoughts?


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I think that is the point. The codes are not meant for people to generate revenue off TiVo's sales promotion. But to stimulate loyal TiVo users who are sitting on a Series3/Premier to jump onto the Roamio bandwagon. 

But good luck on finding a way to make a quick buck. Selfishly I wanted a code so I could pick up mini on the cheap!


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

deaddeeds said:


> I think that is the point. The codes are not meant for people to generate revenue off TiVo's sales promotion. But to stimulate loyal TiVo users who are sitting on a Series3/Premier to jump onto the Roamio bandwagon.
> 
> But good luck on finding a way to make a quick buck. Selfishly I wanted a code so I could pick up mini on the cheap!


I completely agree - just seeing if there is an appetite for new boxes outside of the eBay/Amazon route

If you want a code - the cheapest is now at $100, that's not cheap when you are looking for one mini.

http://bit.ly/1qD8F8T


----------

